# Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind (Bruce Lee)



## Noxas

Hey guys; been trying to get this translated; I have it written so far but I'm not sure if it all makes sense. I'm trying to eliminate the literal meaning when translated. Any help?

Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind.” 要知道，笔直的树是最易崩裂的，而竹子和柳树却可以经得住风的肆虐

Does this happen to make sense?

Thank you


----------



## Ghabi

Hi Noxas. Your translation is certainly understandable, and similar sayings exist in both Chinese and the Western languages (木秀於林 風必摧之 / _Je plie, et ne_ _romps pas,_ La Fontaine, "Le chêne et le roseau").


----------



## echo_cheng

請注意，筆直的大樹最容易被風吹斷，而竹子或柳樹順應風勢卻毫髮無傷。This is literally translated, and in Chinese we have another phrase "過剛者易折，善柔者不敗", that means one will fail if he's sticking to his opinion too much and one will never fail if he's flexible.


----------



## SuperXW

I think your translation is pretty good, except that you may want to emphasize more on the idea of "順應風勢", as echo_cheng's version does.


----------



## Noxas

I agree; initially that's what I wanted it to convey in the translation I just wasn't sure how to do so. Thank you!

Too be frank I have a few friends helping me with this; I suppose now it's just a matter of placing it in there so it makes sense. I was also looking at getting it translated to ancient Chinese as a colleague of mine informed me that it would have and hold deeper meaning

That being said; this is where my expertise sort of ends. I am only now learning about the grammar and such in chinese calligraphy.

I also found another befitting quote. "trees that don't bend with the storm won't last the wind "
Which I think may fit the position better. Would anyone be able to help me translate this and possibly put it into form for he Initial quote I had posted?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## SuperXW

My version in ancient style: 需知頑木堅挺而易折；竹柳柔韌而不毀於風。

The idea is pretty common in classic Chinese articles. The second quote you gave was basically the same.


----------



## Noxas

SuperXW said:


> My version in ancient style: 需知頑木堅挺而易折；竹柳柔韌而不毀於風。
> 
> The idea is pretty common in classic Chinese articles. The second quote you gave was basically the same.



Ah this is so confusing! even my classmates from China are a little boggled on how to translate this. 

Translating it directly is easy; but the meaning in the translation will be lost. Where as changing it sort of changes the English rhythm greatly. Is there no way of translating it and keeping the metaphorical meaning and poetic rhythm the same?


----------



## SuperXW

Noxas said:


> Ah this is so confusing! even my classmates from China are a little boggled on how to translate this.
> 
> Translating it directly is easy; but the meaning in the translation will be lost. Where as changing it sort of changes the English rhythm greatly. Is there no way of translating it and keeping the metaphorical meaning and poetic rhythm the same?


I already tried my best. Lee's sentence sounds great in English, but it didn't follow Chinese language structure; he didn't quote Chinese idioms or classics directly either. Otherwise it would be easier.
Ancient texts and poems are always hard to translate, aren't they~?


----------



## Noxas

SuperXW said:


> I already tried my best. Lee's sentence sounds great in English, but it didn't follow Chinese language structure; he didn't quote Chinese idioms or classics directly either. Otherwise it would be easier.
> Ancient texts and poems are always hard to translate, aren't they~?



I agree; I may stick with where he derived it from. Im aware that his quotes were all derived from someone or from other sayings so I may stick with the original. I believe its this correct?
木秀于林，风必摧之

my last name is 林 so I thought it a befitting quote to have tattooed beside it yno?


----------



## echo_cheng

Noxas said:


> I agree; initially that's what I wanted it to convey in the translation I just wasn't sure how to do so. Thank you!
> 
> Too be frank I have a few friends helping me with this; I suppose now it's just a matter of placing it in there so it makes sense. I was also looking at getting it translated to ancient Chinese as a colleague of mine informed me that it would have and hold deeper meaning
> 
> That being said; this is where my expertise sort of ends. I am only now learning about the grammar and such in chinese calligraphy.
> 
> I also found another befitting quote. "trees that don't bend with the storm won't last the wind "
> Which I think may fit the position better. Would anyone be able to help me translate this and possibly put it into form for he Initial quote I had posted?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!



"trees that don't bend with the storm won't last the wind " in Chinese is "树欲静而风不止", and is always followed by a sentence "Do not be filial until parents in their old age（子欲养而亲不待）"

If this sentence is quoted from Bruce Lee, in my opinion "过刚者易折，善柔者不败" is suitable, since this kind of expression is common in Chinese Kongfu novels when a Kongfu master teaches his disciples.


----------



## Noxas

echo_cheng said:


> "trees that don't bend with the storm won't last the wind " in Chinese is "树欲静而风不止", and is always followed by a sentence "Do not be filial until parents in their old age（子欲养而亲不待）"
> 
> If this sentence is quoted from Bruce Lee, in my opinion "过刚者易折，善柔者不败" is suitable, since this kind of expression is common in Chinese Kongfu novels when a Kongfu master teaches his disciples.



I am going to ask my colleagues in regards to this; however I found the original of where I think Bruce Lee Originated his quote from:

人之生也柔弱，其死也堅強。草木之生也柔脆，其死也枯槁。 故堅強者死之徒，柔弱者生之徒。 是以兵強則滅，木強則折，強大居下，柔弱居上。  
People at birth are weak and supple. 
People at death are strong and hard. 
All living things including the trees and other  
plants are supple and weak. W
hen they die, however, they all turn dry and hard.  
Being hard and strong is the way of the dead. 
Being soft and weak is the way of the alive. 
 Armed forces that show their brute strength will not win.
*Trees that hold strong against the wind are likely  to be blown down*. 
(in combat) To be strong and inflexible is a disadvantage.
 To be weak and flexible is an advantage.


----------



## SuperXW

Noxas said:


> I am going to ask my colleagues in regards to this; however I found the original of where I think Bruce Lee Originated his quote from:
> 
> 人之生也柔弱，其死也堅強。草木之生也柔脆，其死也枯槁。 故堅強者死之徒，柔弱者生之徒。 是以兵強則滅，*木強則折*，強大居下，柔弱居上。
> ...
> *Trees that hold strong against the wind are likely  to be blown down*.


As we said before, the idea was pretty common in many Chinese classics. In your quote, there are only four characters about the idea: 木強則折, literally: "wood strong then broken", all the other words are translator's explanations.


----------



## Noxas

anyways; id just like to thank everyone that helped! ill be looking into getting this designed and when I do ill post it! thanks again


----------

